# Bolivar pocket??



## Knight130 (Jul 17, 2014)

Anybody catch anything on the bolivar pocket lately? If so, what have you been using? Post pics if you got them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Potlicka!!!!!!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

